# What chip to buy for split-frame bachmann train



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Dear friends,

I have a old bachmann split frame fairfield Morse. 

Can someone recommend me a decoder chip I can buy off ebay that is compatible and easy to install for this engine?

I intend to use a NCE power cab DCC controller to run the trains.


Thanks in advance
Kiong


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Can you get any decoders locally or do you have to ship them all to you?
I sell several models of Soundtraxx decoders that would work for you.
And I've got better prices than anyone on Ebay.
And yes I would ship to you!


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi, can you PM me? I always need my things shipped in cos It seems that i am the only bloke who runs American trains on Singapore. 

I will need instructions on how to fix the decoder..I am a newbie to dcc.


----------

